# 1AD 4AD PCT question



## Milkyway777 (Dec 19, 2005)

Im going to be doing a cycle soon of 600mg 1AD and 600mg 4AD a day.
What would you suggest for PCT?  60X0 or actual Nolva?


----------



## Milkyway777 (Dec 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 20, 2005)

i am not sure but isnt that alot of andro. i know friends that have never taken higher than 500-700mg of a mix, like mixing several kinds. they gained great


----------



## Milkyway777 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well I guess that depends on the person I suppose. Ive heard of some people taking far higher doses actually.  This gonna be my second cycle of this stuff and im amping up the dose this time.  I just need a bit of advice on PCT is all.
On wether to use 60X0 again or to use actual Nolva this time around........


----------



## Milkyway777 (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh for real!?  No Shit!?! Thanks alot fellas........ BUMP


----------



## Milkyway777 (Dec 22, 2005)

anybody? Info please.......


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 22, 2005)

Nolva is always the most important part of pct, IMO. An anti-estrogen isn't necessary, especially since the extra test from the 4-ad will clear in about a day.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2005)

6-oxo


----------



## topolo (Dec 22, 2005)

arimidex


----------



## JoeR. (Dec 22, 2005)

nov 60 40 40 20

hm im no expert but isnt the dose of 4ad supposed to be higher than the 1ad or 1t?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 23, 2005)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> nov 60 40 40 20
> 
> hm im no expert but isnt the dose of 4ad supposed to be higher than the 1ad or 1t?


As long as the 4-ad is transdermal, I think the dosages are fine.


----------



## jerryjb5959 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would take 6-OXO- try Forza-T from Instone - its got 6-OXO, Tribulus, and ZMA which will get your body's test production back on track fast


----------



## Milkyway777 (Dec 23, 2005)

No actually the 4AD is oral.  I know the dosage is suppose to be higher but    4AD is hard to come by, you know.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 23, 2005)

watch the high dose of oral 4ad, im not a fan, lot of bloat for me


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 23, 2005)

Oral 4-ad gave me serious gi distress. If you can get 4-ad powder, go that route.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2005)

jerryjb5959 said:
			
		

> I would take 6-OXO- try Forza-T from Instone - its got 6-OXO, Tribulus, and ZMA which will get your body's test production back on track fast


 
you would be better off financially by just using Ergo 6-OXO, Tribulus and ZMA separately, and the Trib is way under dosed in Forza-T anyway.


----------



## Milkyway777 (Dec 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Oral 4-ad gave me serious gi distress. If you can get 4-ad powder, go that route.




What is gi distress?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 24, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> What is gi distress?


Gastro-intestinal distress. Bloating, discomfort, gas, and subsequent hot flashes.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 24, 2005)

6-OXO and Trib should be fine. I personally don't think ZMA helps much in bringing T back up, but that's just me from personal experience.


----------



## Milkyway777 (Dec 26, 2005)

ok i have one more question.  Though it may seem a retarded one.

When should i take the 4-AD?  At the same time as the 1-AD or at seperate times, or does it may any difference?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 27, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> ok i have one more question.  Though it may seem a retarded one.
> 
> When should i take the 4-AD?  At the same time as the 1-AD or at seperate times, or does it may any difference?


The more spread out, the better. 2-3 times a day.


----------

